# AZ Needs more hikers.



## X-Linked (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey everyone.  I use the AZ all the time, especially in the winter for skiing.  However, the hiking and backpacking forums seem to be pretty empty most of the year.  Is there anyone on here that covers the North East Pennsylvania region of Hiking.  I know the North east in general pretty well, but there are always questions and or info that would be nice to share.  If anyone has any questions, Basically I have covered most of the Poconos, Appalachian Trail, and many State and National parks in the NJ/PA area.  I go out pretty much every weekend if not more often than that, anyone else out here on here?

-Kevin


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 1, 2008)

Most of us are New England &  New York bound.  I think I have a total of three hikes in PA, all only a couple of hours long.  The Pinnacle offered a great view & not too hard to get to from the highway.  

Mt. Davis on the other hand.....  I should be in PA again this summer, hopefully I can get another hike in when I'm there.  We'll use you for information when we get questions.  

IMO, we do better in the summer as the majority of the readership are skiers so while the ski community talks skiing all year, they do hike & mountain bike in the off-season.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2008)

I've done Deleware Watergap, NJ side, many times and have always enjoyed it. However last year I found some nice spots in NY that I enjoy and have been getting a lot into the Adirondacks this past fall. I'm in NE NJ so, NW NJ or South NYS amounts to about the same thing for me.


----------



## tcharron (Apr 1, 2008)

X-Linked said:


> Hey everyone.  I use the AZ all the time, especially in the winter for skiing.  However, the hiking and backpacking forums seem to be pretty empty most of the year.  Is there anyone on here that covers the North East Pennsylvania region of Hiking.  I know the North east in general pretty well, but there are always questions and or info that would be nice to share.  If anyone has any questions, Basically I have covered most of the Poconos, Appalachian Trail, and many State and National parks in the NJ/PA area.  I go out pretty much every weekend if not more often than that, anyone else out here on here?
> 
> -Kevin



Wait, there are hiking forums?  :-D


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 1, 2008)

i tried hiking, just cant get into it...once the weather turns warm and I've hot waxed the skis for the final time, I'm in beach mode...life revolves around wind, tides, swells...sailing, kayaking,surfing, waterskiing and blending frozen cocktails on the beach with the TailGator, its all about the sand and the water.....being inland and in the woods in the summer freaks me out for some reason (no offense to anyone that loves it, we all have our own things) just cant do it....


----------



## LongStep (Apr 1, 2008)

.


----------



## LongStep (Apr 1, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i tried hiking, just cant get into it...once the weather turns warm and I've hot waxed the skis for the final time, I'm in beach mode...life revolves around wind, tides, swells...sailing, kayaking,surfing, waterskiing and blending frozen cocktails on the beach with the TailGator, its all about the sand and the water.....being inland and in the woods in the summer freaks me out for some reason (no offense to anyone that loves it, we all have our own things) just cant do it....



I was starting to get into winter hiking when I realized if i hike more in the winter I will have to ski less. So instead of killing myself in the winter Ill leave the winter to the slopes and the  fall and summer to the mountains. Its a nice trade off.


PS alpinezone is greatly apreciated source of information and updates on trips and conditions. There arent to many noob freindly hiking forums out there that have a pretty decent and up to date readership. Thanks AZ lol


----------



## LongStep (Apr 1, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i tried hiking, just cant get into it...once the weather turns warm and I've hot waxed the skis for the final time, I'm in beach mode...life revolves around wind, tides, swells...sailing, kayaking,surfing, waterskiing and blending frozen cocktails on the beach with the TailGator, its all about the sand and the water.....being inland and in the woods in the summer freaks me out for some reason (no offense to anyone that loves it, we all have our own things) just cant do it....



The beaches on long island are amazing. I lived in east morcihes for 25 years and Cupsogue was one of the most relaxing beutiful beaches I have ever chilled on.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2008)

LongStep said:


> Thanks AZ lol


 

Don't mention it.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Apr 1, 2008)

I hike quite alot in the summer, usually. I'll be able to post some TRs and info once my summer season starts. Actually, i'm going hiking thsi weekend.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 1, 2008)

SQ;

I love the beach too, it's just a different style of relaxing, what do you do in the Spring & Fall?  Actually saw somewhere, maybe even an old thread here of a hiking group that was walking the tidal areas of LI & the boroughs.

Personally, when hiking, I need views & hopefully some streams near the trails.  If I was hiking just in the woods, I doubt I'd be so into it myself.


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll be back hiking soon, and then plenty of trip reports and pics should arrive. I used to hike all winter, but once I discovered downhill skiing my priorities changed. In the summer, I love hopping on the bicycle, but hiking remains #1.


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 1, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i tried hiking, just cant get into it...once the weather turns warm and I've hot waxed the skis for the final time, I'm in beach mode...life revolves around wind, tides, swells...sailing, kayaking,surfing, waterskiing and blending frozen cocktails on the beach with the TailGator, its all about the sand and the water.....being inland and in the woods in the summer freaks me out for some reason (no offense to anyone that loves it, we all have our own things) just cant do it....



I'm of the similar mind as SKIQATTRO. Once I'm done with skiing, I'm off riding waves. Sometimes these two activities will compete. If there is a good swell out there in April, I'm in the ocean.

I do love hiking as well and try to get a few good hikes in spring before the bugs get really bad, but then, once th black flies and mosquitos come out, I cede the ground and don't really come back to hiking until  July. Then again, the heat of summer can keep me out unitil the fall and early winter which are my favorite hiking times.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 2, 2008)

For me skiing is pretty much over this year,,,,I'm coaching Tball, training for the Half Ironman Providence, and getting my mtn bike stuff ready to roll, the summer is surfing, sailing water skiing etc...my in laws have a house on the beach out in Jamesport on the Peconic Bay (North Fork) so we are out there every weekend, and if we're not there we are at our house up on the Cape (eastham), the fall is mountain biking and prepping for ski season


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2008)

Our hiking isn't even trip reportable.  Especially now that we'll have a 1 yr old and 3 yr old in tow.  But it is something I'd like to get back into.  Last year I didn't get to go at all due to a broken foot.  The year before, I think we managed 2 hikes due to the logistics of handling them with a 1 year old.  I think we can figure it out this year for a few day hikes, though.


----------



## Greg (Apr 2, 2008)

I've really gotten away from hiking/backpacking the past few years. Been busy with a new house and the kids. I hope to get out some this season.


----------



## KingM (Apr 2, 2008)

I like to hike and try to get out several times during the summer. I'm also planning to do some hiking in national parks in the west at the end of the month.

The thing is I don't get as worked up about it as I do skiing. I'm not sure why that is, but I don't find myself checking this part of the forums very often.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2008)

I think the critical component that hiking lacks, which makes me lose interest and not desire to go often, is speed.  I appreciate the sense of accomplishment and views from the summit, but I don't 'jones' that. 

I'm also more of a beach goer come summer time, which can be a bit of a challenge with how cold the water is up here.  This is actually a recent development in my life.  I currently do a fair amount of body boarding in the summertime.   I'm most interested in learning how to kite surf these days for my off season activity.  Hoping to find a place to take a day clinic this summer and see what I think before making the investment in the gear, which is pretty cost prohibitive.


----------



## Greg (Apr 2, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I think the critical component that hiking lacks, which makes me lose interest and not desire to go often, is speed.  I appreciate the sense of accomplishment and views from the summit, but I don't 'jones' that.



I can see that. I'm not a speed freak even on skis though. I really enjoy the sense of "peace" you get while hiking once the endorphins kick in. Natural high. There's also nothing like spending a few nights in the backcountry. I used to hike and backpack a lot during my teens and 20's. Need to get back into it. The problem is I cash in so many chips to ski during the winter, it's not an easy thing to pull off.


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> I can see that. I'm not a speed freak even on skis though. I really enjoy the sense of "peace" you get while hiking once the endorphins kick in. Natural high. There's also nothing like spending a few nights in the backcountry. I used to hike and backpack a lot during my teens and 20's. Need to get back into it. The problem is I cash in so many chips to ski during the winter, it's not an easy thing to pull off.


Wifey doesn't like hiking either? 

Brian got me into hiking (just like skiing).


----------



## Greg (Apr 2, 2008)

severine said:


> Wifey doesn't like hiking either?
> 
> Brian got me into hiking (just like skiing).



No we do all hike together. She likes to ski too; just not whacky about it like me. And in both cases the terrain I like to hike or ski is not at all like the terrain she likes to hike or ski...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> I can see that. I'm not a speed freak even on skis though. I really enjoy the sense of "peace" you get while hiking once the endorphins kick in. Natural high. There's also nothing like spending a few nights in the backcountry. I used to hike and backpack a lot during my teens and 20's. Need to get back into it. The problem is I cash in so many chips to ski during the winter, it's not an easy thing to pull off.



I wouldn't necessarily call myself a speed freak either, but the feeling is different.  The easist way I could put it is:

Hiking is like walking around an amusement park.  Yes just strolling around can be fun, checking out the scenery etc.  Skiing is actually getting on the rides. 

Don't get me wrong, I like to get out in the woods in the summer, enjoy camping etc, but for me, the enjoyment doesn't come close to being at the beach on a day with huge waves.


----------



## Greg (Apr 2, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Hiking is like walking around an amusement park.  Yes just strolling around can be fun, checking out the scenery etc.  Skiing is actually getting on the rides.



Guess it depends on where you hike. Getting above treeline is not like any amusement park I've ever been too...

















Time for me to get back into it....


----------



## X-Linked (Apr 2, 2008)

Ahh finally all of the skiers check out the backpacking forum.  He he.  Yeah I pretty much ski from snow fall until snow melt, but I keep up with my winter hiking.  Lots of you have done many of the places I go all the time.  If anyone else is out in these areas over the next month, let me know.

Del Water Gap (either side), Rickett's Glen, Hickory Run, Glen Onoko, Lehigh Gorge, really anywhere along the AT in PA, Nescopeck, etc...


----------



## X-Linked (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll have to agree with greg on this one.  I have never had more fun at an amusement park (and i love rides) than going on a serious hike.


----------



## LongStep (Apr 2, 2008)

water holes/ natural water slides is a nice way to combine the swimming/hiking experience. Up north there are scores of natural water slides and waterfalls to enjoy. We had alot of fun last summer exploring and swimming and then hiking out to the cars.


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2008)

Amusement park rides make me sick.  Hiking is much better!  (Though I love skiing far more....)

I've only done 1 overnight trip on the AT in Mass.  Backpacking class in college with Brian.  Our teacher lost one of the students overnight and the local fire dept ended up dragging all of us out of the woods the next day (perhaps to prevent him from losing more?).  It was quite the trip.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2008)

X-Linked said:


> I'll have to agree with greg on this one. I have never had more fun at an amusement park (and i love rides) than going on a serious hike.


 
No argument here:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2008)

Greg and X-Linked

You guys are missing the point.  The comparison wasn't between hiking and walking in an amusement park.  No where did I say I prefer the amusement park over a good hike. It was about two different experiences in the same setting and what is more appealing to me.

When I'm at an amusement park, I'd rather be riding the rides than walking around.  When I'm in the mountains, I'd rather be skiing than hiking.  Another....when I'm at the beach, I'd rather be on a board in the waves than walking the shoreline.

I don't dislike walking on the beach, hiking or walking around an amusement park....it's just that my preference is to enjoy all of those settings with an activity that involves more thrill / adreneline.   I have found more of that in the ocean than I can hiking, so playing in the waves has become my preferred off season activity.

like at Popham Beach for instance


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2008)

It was a good analogy. Really.


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 2, 2008)

Some of us hikers post our trip reports and discussions on other boards.  I'll answer questions here, but I rarely start any threads.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 2, 2008)

Deadhead...if you are ever down in the NY area let me know and we'll grab a surf..and if I'm up in your neck of the woods with my 6/5/4 full hooded in August i'll ping ya!!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Deadhead...if you are ever down in the NY area let me know and we'll grab a surf..and if I'm up in your neck of the woods with my 6/5/4 full hooded in August i'll ping ya!!


 
If you're ever in the NY area, let know and we'll get in a hike


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 2, 2008)

LongStep said:


> The beaches on long island are amazing. I lived in east morcihes for 25 years and Cupsogue was one of the most relaxing beutiful beaches I have ever chilled on.



No kidding ?  I've been living in East Moriches for almost three years now.  Where did you live?   Cupsogue is kind of short but sweet(IMHO) I pretty much grew up on Smith Point, 6 miles of outer beach and zero hamptons vibe.  Hey with all these "surfers" here on AZ why don't we start a new "beach/boating" forum? Sorry hikers


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 3, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Deadhead...if you are ever down in the NY area let me know and we'll grab a surf..and if I'm up in your neck of the woods with my 6/5/4 full hooded in August i'll ping ya!!



I certainly take you up the offer if I'm ever down that way.  Mind you, I'm a 'gaper' surfer, only have used a body board so far.  Perhaps this summer I'll give a real surf board a try.  One thing I do know is that outside of skiing, I've never experienced something in a sport so great as when you catch a good wave....how it draws you back then lifts you up to its top and just cruise on in to shore.  LOVE IT


----------



## Rushski (Apr 3, 2008)

I must get out and hike more than in previous years.  

Getting back into fishing and specifically dabbling in flyfishing may get me more in the woods this Summer to hunt out some decent trout streams...


----------



## LongStep (Apr 3, 2008)

twinplanx said:


> No kidding ?  I've been living in East Moriches for almost three years now.  Where did you live?   Cupsogue is kind of short but sweet(IMHO) I pretty much grew up on Smith Point, 6 miles of outer beach and zero hamptons vibe.  Hey with all these "surfers" here on AZ why don't we start a new "beach/boating" forum? Sorry hikers




I live close to Newport beach. I actually live in NH now but for 25 years I lived in EMO. My folks still live there so its nice to head there in the summer and enjoy the warm weather and great ocean temps. Yea and the Hamptons vibe is a bummer but we used to shoot down the beach at Cupsogue and head towards the inlet. Nobody really went there and it was like having the place to yourself.


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 3, 2008)

twinplanx said:


> No kidding ?  I've been living in East Moriches for almost three years now.  Where did you live?   Cupsogue is kind of short but sweet(IMHO) I pretty much grew up on Smith Point, 6 miles of outer beach and zero hamptons vibe.  Hey with all these "surfers" here on AZ why don't we start a new "beach/boating" forum? Sorry hikers


My sister and family have lived in East Moriches for the past 15 years or so.  Nice town, I get down there a few times a year but this year they bought a place at Gore and go up most winter weekends.  I plan on hitting the place in Gore this summer for some Daks hiking.


----------



## X-Linked (Apr 4, 2008)

I went to school in Central Islp and used to go out to Montague all the time.  There is a place called Fire Island that you can only access by boat somewhere right there as well, correct?


----------



## LongStep (Apr 4, 2008)

X-Linked said:


> I went to school in Central Islp and used to go out to Montague all the time.  There is a place called Fire Island that you can only access by boat somewhere right there as well, correct?




I think your referring to Montauk which is on the east end of Long Island. Fire island is the barrier beach that runs east to west along the island. You can cross numerous bridges to get to the beach in the middle of the island. Some parts are only accessible via boat. Long Island has some of the nicer beaches out on the east end. I would recommend anyone to go for the day and enjoy the water.


----------



## X-Linked (Apr 4, 2008)

Exactly right.  It has been quite a few years.


----------



## Bergamo (Apr 5, 2008)

Big waves, big mountains. It's all good.


----------



## X-Linked (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah my only winter hikes really consisted of no Summits and no camping.  We did Ricketts Glen, PA and Glen Onoko Falls, PA.  Lots of ice, but we picked the most beautiful days to go, so there wasn't a lot of skill required to complete the hikes.


----------

